# Kontakt v3.5???



## AR (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi guys!


I'm just curious...what happened to Kontakt 3.5 update?
A year ago they announced it and still, I'm waiting here.
Somebody who visited the Musikmesse got any further infos about a release?

Looks like Steinberg passed NI and release their flagship earlier. Come on guys!
I really need a 64bit-sampler for my next filmscore project and I wanna downsize everything to one Mac. And switching to HALion after building a personal Kontakt library is not an option.

So if someone knows for sure, that they release it till August I would glad to hear it.

Thanks in advance!
AR


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Apr 10, 2009)

A public beta seems to get released next week:
http://www.native-instruments.com/forum ... 14&page=32


----------



## AR (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Andreas.

I looking forward (though Beta = a little risky.)

Play Pro? What the hell!? Never been a friend of Play engine never will be. I'd rather used Giga 4 instead switching over.

Let me tell you something: 

Library-Spezialisz don't mess up with Tech-Freaks and the other way round.

Steinberg, NI, Tascam, what are they famous for? - Right. Their Sampler, DAWs, Hardware. Nobody cares about the Grand, Akoustik, Symphonic Orchestra, etc. when there are plenty of other producers that deliever better quality for same prize.

And East West, Project SAM, VSL, what are they famous for? - Hell yeah!!!

I remember Maarten said once in a interview when asked about building his own sampler (smth like this): "No way. Why should i bother? There are many other companies who do the job."

There is a hierarchy in the sampling world. On the right hand we have the luthiers. They deliever an instrument. On the other hand we have the players. They need the instruments, otherwise they wouldn't exist. 
Never heard from a good player, who's also been a perfect luthier.


OMG, I find myself explaining again the rules of Sampling. I just wanted some infos about Kontakt...
I hate crappy answers.

Greets & peace out
Andi


----------



## Stevie (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't think that the scripts get imported into Play. If so then hats off.


----------



## Thonex (Apr 10, 2009)

Stevie @ Fri Apr 10 said:


> I don't think that the scripts get imported into Play. If so then hats off.



No they don't.

Scripts in Play are written in Python and scripts in Kontakt are written in KSP. The scripts have to be completely re-written for play.


----------



## Stevie (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info Thonex.
That's what I thought.


----------



## gmet (Apr 11, 2009)

dexterflex @ 10th April 2009 said:


> With PLAY PRO being released soon do we really need Kontakt 3.5? I mean if it took 1 year and still no beta imagine how long it will take for a stable 64 bit version.



PLAY has _only just_ become stable; for the last year EW/QL customers had to pay for the pleasure of being beta testers. Kontakt 3.5 has been aggresively tested by the beta team, before being released as a public beta, and then will be released as a FREE update.

I know which of these company policies I think is more ethical!

Justin


----------



## c0mp0ser (Apr 12, 2009)

hey dexter, 

The amount i'm able to load i think just looks more impressive than it really is.
Many of the instruments are doubled tracks (loaded twice... for more flexibility with ens patches) and all the percussion is still being hosted on a Giga PC.
It's absolutely maxed out just under 3GB in bidule.

That said: I cannot wait for Kontakt 3.5. The day of the 1-computer studio is upon us....
Goodbye energy-wasting giga PC's. Hello efficiency and awesomeness!

Mike


----------



## oldbrian (Apr 12, 2009)

dexterflex @ Sun Apr 12 said:


> So if Kontakt 3.5 is stable and true 64 bit would it be possible to load 12 full instances of Kontakt assuming it's on a i7 PC running Xp64? And how much ram would be needed.
> 
> I still can't believe composer can load all those instruments into DP and Bidule.



You'll need multiple HDD-s too. The Vista and XPx64 128Gb memory limitations may not be enough to have everything in the memory you want and streaming 200+gb of data from one single HDD is not an easy feat. 

About Play Pro they indeed confirmed that scripts won't be converted but it is not a surprise if you think about it. Even if they made a converter they'd have to break the password protected scripts so no wonder they didn't invest development in this.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 12, 2009)

You know what would be GREAT guys? If you could load VST's inside Kontakt. Like there is a "stereo modeller" and "convolution" effects. It would be awesome if there was a "VST" one. Wow.... that would be A-W-E-S-O-M-E.

I think group folders would be cool too. So you could have 4 staccato groups in one folder and 3 sustains in a different folder and have different RR setting for each being unnafected by each other...

Totally OT. But.. Vst's in kontakt. Now that would rock


----------

